# Need help with fishing rods



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm in the market for a telecopic fishing rod. I saw Can.T has one for $19.99 with a 6lb line on it. I may up the line to a 10lb'er for safety. It comes with a tackle kit. Now I've got a small tackle box when I was in scouts a long time ago and a spinner (can't find the rods right now).

Anyone with experience with telecopic fishing rods? I'm still searching pro/cons but I want that compact profile for travelling if I take a car trip or a cycling tour.

6lb test line can handle what kind of fish? I've been in survival mode after watching Bear Gyrils : Man vs. Wild and my liking of Les Stroud : Survivorman. Not to mention Les is a local as well so I gotta love my local boy.

I may end up using the gear for a couple weeks then store it for the next time I get into all survivor mode again to dig it out to make and adventure for myself.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/5/SportsRec/Fishing/RodReelCombos/PRDOVR~0785557P/Zebco%2BAdventurer%2BTelescopic%2BSpinning%2BKit.jsp


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

When I was bored as a kid I'd leave my fishing rod at home, then tie a few feet of line and a hook to a stick. I'd catch enough perch and crappies to feed 4 pple dinner. If survival or occasional fishing is the game, any telescopic rod would suit, and exceed your needs. If you're going to fish regularly get a normal fishing rod, less problems over time.

6 pound line will be perfect for pan size fish. If you're going for larger fish ie sportfishing as opposed to survival or fishing heavy cover/snag areas, 8 to 10 pound line will better suit your needs.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ahhh... thanks for the feedback.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

If you're just thinking of casual fishing, that's all you need. You can still catch bass on 6lb line if you're careful and patient. This will be nice and compact for you to bring along on your trips.

Now if you ever more serious about fishing...that's a different story  
Just my rod and reel alone cost over $500 and that's not even top of the line.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> If you're just thinking of casual fishing, that's all you need. You can still catch bass on 6lb line if you're careful and patient. This will be nice and compact for you to bring along on your trips.
> 
> Now if you ever more serious about fishing...that's a different story
> Just my rod and reel alone cost over $500 and that's not even top of the line.


My careful and patient I am assuming you mean slowly bit my bit light tug of the line to guide the fish into shore/boat/pier while lightly reeling the light in to give slack room for the fish to still move and not tense the line up to high stress point?

I used to fish before when I was in scouts and casual fish with my folks a couple times a year. Mostly perch and sunfish was what I got off the peirs of simcoe lake using worms. Just something I was thinking of practicing again on the cheap and compact. We have like 2-3 full length rods somewhere and I remember a shimano spinner reel with light blue line. Looked high end from memory. *sigh* Can't wait till it warms up for that to go on sale. Which model (please link it) do you think is a good buy? I'd prefer a kit.

I know there is a lake about 50km north of me out in Newmarket which is within cycling distance for a canadian century ride distance round trip (100km).


----------

